# Some much better pictures....GREAT pics of Spock



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I will get the rest of the crew when we have a sunny day again 

Dumae

















Xena

























Scorch

























































Spock
Loose on 1/2 an acre and hes staring at me LOL









































Jerry Lee

















Francis--Lunging which is why she looks part bulldog lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I love scortch he is gorgeous. Spock is getting sooo big already , he is going to be a looker for sure was checking him out on FB ... Xena though she has sure changed in these last few months started to fill out it looks like, she looks great


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I know its so nice Xena is finally maturing lol. I knew she would look awesome when her time came lol. I can't wait to see how Spock matures. Scorch is a great looking guy I am glad got his harness so that when events start up next spring he will be all ready to go!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

scorch smiling, such a great picture! Love all your dogs, and Jerry Lee's ears are so awesome!! Is one always flopping? Francis is a riot!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Hahahaha cool crew you got there! I hope we all stick with this spring break thing... I know moneys tight now for a lot of people, so its probably hit or miss.. but it sure would be awesome for us all to hang out for a few days. Im lovin the pics!


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice pack!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ames said:


> Is one always flopping? Francis is a riot!


Sometimes one will stand if hes really focused, but usually one flops.



Firehazard said:


> I hope we all stick with this spring break thing... I know moneys tight now for a lot of people, so its probably hit or miss.. but it sure would be awesome for us all to hang out for a few days. Im lovin the pics!


I know that would be great for us all to be able to get together.:woof:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

beautiful dogs


----------



## save_HUTCH (Aug 9, 2011)

Scorch and Spock are so pretty!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

They are all looking great Holly!What made you decide to not crop Spock?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

he better be cropped w/ a name like Spock... lol.. hes gonna be a stunna for sure


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

LOVE your crew holly, can't get enough of them!!!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

I love your pack. They are *all *beautiful!

Spock is a niccceee looking man though


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

That reminds me.. I gotta send you the pic of Xena!!! ugh!

Love your crew.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

dixieland said:


> They are all looking great Holly!What made you decide to not crop Spock?


Hes getting cropped. Hes just not going in until Jan. 

Hes getting a nice show cut that will totally fit his name. I really do like his natural ears though.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

He does have some good looking ears.I can't wait to see what he looks like with his hair cut though :woof:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Me either. I know he is going to be a great looking dog


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

that chihuahua (if that is the breed) killed me, .... looked totally trained lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol yeah shes a Chihuahua/Jack Russel cross


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

You aint gotta lie to kick it Holly Francis is a straight up bull dog, ask her she'll tell you so  I love that little dog she's got fire in her eyes


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

That she does K. She is one bad little Chi and runs with the big dogs LOL. Her and Jerry Lee are now Kennel mates since her loss of Slim. They are fantastic together and he takes good care of her.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's great that she has another friend to be with. Poor thing was probly so sad to loose Slim. Dosia went through it too after we lost Marley


----------



## MaxSBT (Nov 18, 2011)

Awesome dogs !!! initially I thought Scorch and Spock for me, but looked again and I cant pic a fave ..... :clap:


----------

